# Old Aluminum Trumark Wrist Rocket



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

First, Thanks for the great information on this Forum.

Soon, Bill Hays will be sending an HTS G10 to me but I wanted to start building strength, and applying new ideas Bill and others on this Forum have put forth.

Recently pulled out an early 90's aluminum, simple Trumark slingshot that's made of one length of bent aluminum rod with a black plastic sleeve for the grip and a rigid foam tube to brace on the forearm. Stopped using it years ago because the tubes broke so quickly, then I would cut off the part that split and replace the shorter tube... Having long arms, it's fun to go fast with the marbles being used at the time.

Went to a sporting goods place to get the "heavy pull" black Trumark tubes. They're pretty stout but only lasted about 200 something shots. That's more than 2 cents a shot just for rubber. Is this to be expected? Mostly shot the (fun) Gobstoppers (nasty handslap) but also shot a variety of steel and tungsten as experiments (A few times with 7/8 steel ball and a 3 ounce short cylinder of 1 inch tungsten that I believe would have moved faster had I hurled it like a mad man.

No fork hits, the aluminum may have been somewhat bent years ago, it flexes. Is that the way it is with that slingshot? I used very fine steel wool where the tubes attach to the frame to get the old , stuck rubber off and hopefully remove tiny burrs, even though I never felt anything sharp.

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Order your tubes from Trumark. The ones at your local store who knows how long they have been setting out with light hitting them. I've had the red tapered tubes last up to a 1000 shots . Usually 700 and more.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

The price for tubes on the Trumark website was quite a bit more expensive. Do you shoot this slingshot often?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

No I use the tubes on my Cheif AJ Quick Point slingshots.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've bought the tubes at Big 5 sporting goods but they don't seem to last as long as the ones directly from Trumark.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I also shoot a chief aj quickpoint! They are fun to shoot.. But if your going to order tubes, i would recommend theraband tube blue/red on ebay. You get 5 feet of it for 7 bucks free shipping. Completely worth it..

SMS


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Big 5 sporting goods is where I got the Trumark tubes. Tried SPRI Xertube exercise tubes from mother in law but the inside diameter was just a little too big. Any ideas how I could modify the slingshot prongs to hold those xertubes?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have factory bands on a Trumark and have put hundreds of shots thru it no wear at all. My guess would be that the tips of you forks got roughed up at some point and need to be smoothed out or you got a bad set of bands.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Any ideas how I could modify the slingshot prongs to hold those xertubes?"

Put a shot piece of a damaged Trumark tube on the tips of the prongs with isopropyl alcohol and let dry. Spray them wit the alcohol and slide on to proper length, let dry and test pull away from your face.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

flipgun said:


> "Any ideas how I could modify the slingshot prongs to hold those xertubes?"
> Put a shot piece of a damaged Trumark tube on the tips of the prongs with isopropyl alcohol and let dry. Spray them wit the alcohol and slide on to proper length, let dry and test pull away from your face.


Thank you, I'll give it a try. Definitely reluctant to spend any more money on tubes, with the Bill Hayes HTS coming. Was hoping to get some shooting in now, then a plinker for later. Thanks.


----------

